# Epidural Steroid Injections - I work for a Pain Management



## dmaines40505 (May 26, 2009)

I work for a Pain Management physician and he performs ESI on Lumbar and Cervical.  We got the updated LDC from Medicare stating that 738.4 is pretty much the only diagnosis we can use for our patients.  There are others, but nothing that would fall into the scheme of our practice.  We have alway used 722.52 or 722.93 for LSP and 722.4 or 722.91 for CSP.  Per what I am being told by NGS, these codes are no longer payable.  Are there any other Pain Management offices experiencing similar issues?  If so, how are you dealing with it, other than asking your physician to start doing Transforaminals instead of Epidurals?
Thanx
Darrell


----------



## jessieindiego (Jun 1, 2009)

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/viewlcd.asp?lcd_id=28270&lcd_version=17&show=all

this is the lcd i look at and it has alot of diags attached with it for the esi's.

hope this helps....


----------

